
Driving Detroit 2017: Has the renaissance reached the streets? - rmason
https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/detroit/2017/12/21/driving-detroit-michigan/813035001/
======
rmason
A common theme in Detroit is that sure the downtown area is booming but what
about the neighborhoods? I believe they've got it all wrong. You can't bring
back the neighborhoods without a strong downtown core at its center.

On my frequent trips the neighborhoods are showing progress with most of it in
the past two years. But as the article shows the progress in uneven.

